# Old Traps



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I was cleaning up in the shed and came across this old cage trap I built decades ago when I first started doing ADC work. That's right---that door and frame is built out of wood and the rest was made from an old rabbit house.

Let's see some of your treasures.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I'll have to go out to the shed and get a cardboard box, stick and a piece of string, remember those days HA. Don't have any treasures like that, but do have a set of steps like you have in the picture!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

So Cat....did you catch the dog ??


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

The little turd is too fat right now to fit in the cage.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Awww I bet if you put a can of chow in there he would find a way to make in.

So have you made it out fishing yet ?

How far are you from the Colorado ?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Those aussies are smart---she'd think---if I go in there, he won't let me back out and I'll start to get skinny again.

Went out awhile back and caught 2 nice Pike, but I've been doing alot of Bats lately. The young ones are starting to move around in the walls and upsetting homeowners.

I'm about 260 miles from the Colorado. I haven't been up that way in years.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Those aussies are smart---she'd think---if I go in there, he won't let me back out and I'll start to get skinny again.
> 
> Went out awhile back and caught 2 nice Pike, but I've been doing alot of Bats lately. The young ones are starting to move around in the walls and upsetting homeowners.
> 
> I'm about 260 miles from the Colorado. I haven't been up that way in years.


 Ah good old bats, had them in the attic I think it was two yrs. ago, they would come in the old brick chimney, and come thru where the mortar had fallen out, also between the metal roof and old cedar shakes, don't know how they could stand the heat during the day, anyways the bat people came over from Nelson which is 1 hr. away and we went up into the attic, I figured I had around 200, they said 4 to 500, they left a bat-house which I put up on an old building, it has to face east, this year I capped the chimney and sealed the roof cap better, they are sure good for bug control, Note-- they can get through a hole the size of a dime or 3/8 ".


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Your right Hassell, if a Bat can get it's head through a hole the rest of it gets in too. Bats prefer thier houses to be around 100 degrees. Building Bat Houses is a good rainy day project (you should have lots built by now with all the rain you've had Rick) Here's a pic. of a 300/400 Bat, Bat House I built and installed last week.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice, mine has 4 slots in it, the Bat people stressed for it to face East, there should be a little metal trough under it in order to catch the guano, as its worth so much!!! Just an idea.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

So what do people do with guano anyhow







?? What is it bat po ??

Cat, bet your aussie really has no use for an extra can of chow anyhow...Looks like she is treated just fine after a life of hard work. Glad you at least caught a few pike...remember there is a muskie with your name on it swimming over here in my neck of the woods.

Bat Houses need to face the east ?? would that not be the cooler side..or let me think...warm in the morning, out of the hot afternoon sun.

Do bats carry disease ? What about bed bugs ? I remember reading bed bugs live in caves feeding off bats.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> So what do people do with guano anyhow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Guano sells for $25 a quart here, one of the best fertilizers around, would say your right about facing east, you hear of the odd one with rabies but so does a lot of wild animals.


----------

